# homemade knives and forge



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

I would like to know more about making knives and about a homemade forge any info would be great


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello. ask me stuff.

I made my forge out of a tire rim and used a 10$ thrift store hair drier to power it.
be sure to put bolts in all the holes and get a piece of pipe that fits the axle hole.line it thick with fireplace cement and good to go.whole thing cost like 25$ but I did my own welding.

I no longer forge, but I still make knives on occasion, you'll need an "H" frame press and AT LEAST a 12 ton bottle jack for cold forging and straightening warps in forged blades.

I have 3 bench grinders, one set up just for polishing, the other for cutting and rough shaping and one for fine tuning the finish, I use two automotive size hand grinders, one for cutting, one for finish sanding, and finally a cutting torch. here's one I just finished for my son made of plow steel.NOT my best work but he beats holy hell out of his tools.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ckpettit said:


> I would like to know more about making knives and about a homemade forge any info would be great


What are your current skills in metal-work and what tools do you already have for the metal work? Do you have a basic welder (arc, mig, tig), do you have cutting tools (torch, grinder, plasma), do you have shaping tools (table-grinder, bench-grinder) and sharpening tools? Do you plan on building a propane or butane or coal forge? Do you have tools to reach into the fire to retrieve the hot metal and an anvil to work the hot metal on?

Ok ... now that the basic questions have been asked, my knife-making experience is all in the forging of damascus-steel, folding dis-similar metals 200 to 6000 times to create a knife-blank, then using a band-saw to cut the rough shape (or my laser, which-ever I feel like using) and then shaping the edge by hand. After that, the knife is heat-treated and handles attached. I like using a 120# anvil on a hard-wood base with a propane-forge (tiger-torch in a housing). Hammers and tongs to hold and shape the blank ...

If you haven't done any forging previously, I would suggest some books like I have in my library at home.

Listed in no particular order, but, only as my memory allows:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Complete-Bladesmith-Forging-Perfection/dp/1581606338

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Bladesmith-Advanced-Studies-Steel/dp/B000M6K6LK

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Bladesmith-Advanced-Studies-Steel/dp/B000M6K6LK

http://www.amazon.com/Damascus-Forging-Techniques-E-Albericci/dp/8890335939

http://www.amazon.com/Blacksmithing-Farm-Information-Materials-Blacksmith/dp/1446530612

... and I have more books, but, I can't remember all the titles while I am sitting here at work ....


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> Hello. ask me stuff.
> 
> I made my forge out of a tire rim and used a 10$ thrift store hair drier to power it.
> be sure to put bolts in all the holes and get a piece of pipe that fits the axle hole.line it thick with fireplace cement and good to go.whole thing cost like 25$ but I did my own welding.
> ...


Magus,
Think you'd have a diagram of your forge? Talking the wife into doing "Metal Art" with me.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not as such.took a ford rim, plugged all the holes, welded in a hunk of pipe and elbow,slopped in a bowl made of asbestos cement or whatever it is, set it between cinder blocks, propped up the hair drier and let fly.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> Not as such.took a ford rim, plugged all the holes, welded in a hunk of pipe and elbow,slopped in a bowl made of asbestos cement or whatever it is, set it between cinder blocks, propped up the hair drier and let fly.


Thanks. I'll have to see what I can trade the neighbor for one of the old rims in his yard.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Magus,
> Think you'd have a diagram of your forge? Talking the wife into doing "Metal Art" with me.


I might have one message me.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Thanks. I'll have to see what I can trade the neighbor for one of the old rims in his yard.


don't use aluminum!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> don't use aluminum!


Great tip. I wouldnt want it to be unsafe.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Aluminum is bad on multiple accounts, the fumes are murder on your lungs, and it could actually be Magnesium! if you get that on fire water won't help, just step back and keep it from spreading.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah magnesium burns white hot. I was looking for iron or steel. Found a few other designs on instructables.com Now just to gather materials. 
I plan on just making knives. MAy be a useful trading item.


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a quick though. When I build my forge I will be using brake drums instead of tire rims. It is heavier an resists the heat much better. Depending on what you want to make go with droms from a 1 ton truck or even a tractor-trailer truck.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good call, all I had was a rim.


----------

